# Update Hulu Plus and Amazon Prime App



## jlww68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello...any idea when these two apps will be updated? Thank you.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What's wrong with Hulu+? I don't actually use it myself, but I tried it once and it seemed OK.

Rumor has it they're working on a new Amazon app right now.


----------

